

Hillary Clinton used a personal email address while Secretary of State - tuna-piano
http://www.businessinsider.com/hillary-clinton-didnt-use-a-government-email-while-in-the-obama-administration-2015-3

======
chrissnell
Unreal. The lack of concern of her and her staff to accountability,
transparency, and security is telling. Certainly, her use of outside services
must have attracted the attention of someone on her team. Did they tell her
and get rebuffed? Were they afraid to tell her because of her leadership
style? Did they willfully play along with this as part of an intentional plan
to thwart transparency? Mrs. Clinton is a likely presidential contender--these
are serious questions that need to be asked.

